# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  jchr1 #1315

## jchr

Σημερα συνδεθηκα , εστω και για λιγο ως client στο awmn-38 (achille)
τον οποιο ευχαριστω θερμα για την αμεση ανταποκριση.
Υπαρχουν βεβαια αρκετα προβληματα τα οποια θα λυθουν στην πορεια.
Ειμαι διπλα στο ysam2 αν υπαρχει καποια προταση για αναπτυξη στη διαθεση σας

----------

